# chiffre / nombre / numéro



## leonv07

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir quelle est la différence entre _chiffre, numéro _et _nombre _parce que je sens qu'à chaque fois que j'utilise ces mots je dis une bêtise. 

Merci d'avance de vos explications,

Leonel

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir aussi le fil nombre / chiffre / numéro sur le forum Français-Anglais.


----------



## Arzhela

Bonjour, 
1) un *chiffre *= _1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9
_2) après ce sont des *nombres* _(composés de plusieurs chiffres)_
3) un *numéro *implique un _ordre_
ex : numéro 1 = le premier
      numéro 2 = le second
      etc...
J'espère que ce cela vous aide...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Un petit exemple d'emploi pour chacun de ces mots pourra peut-être t'aider :
"Choisis un chiffre entre 0 et 5..." (pour un jeu, par exemple)
"Quel est le nombre qui multiplié par lui-même donne 121 ?" (facile...)
"Tu habites dans la rue Paradis. D'accord. Mais à quel numéro ?"


----------



## Anne345

Juste un petit complément. 

Le chiffre c'est juste le signe graphique, c'est pourquoi on parle de chiffres romains, on écrit un nombre en chiffres ( ou en lettres)... 

Tous les nombres n'ont pas plusieurs chiffres : deux s'écrit avec le chiffre 2 en base 10,et avec les chiffres 1 et 0 en base 2. 

Le numéro indique un nombre attribué à une chose et qui sert à indiquer sa place dans une série, à la classer, à la reconnaître. Mais il n'y a pas obligatoirement égalité entre ce numéro et le rang (premier, deuxième...) : les numéros d'immatriculation des voitures, dans une rue il y a aussi des numéros bis, ter... donc la maison n° 4 peut très bien être la 7ème ! Dans un hôtel, pour numéroter les chambres, on change souvent de centaine à chaque étage, mais il n'y a pas forcément 100 chambres à chaque étage. Et certains numéros, comme ceux des voitures, les n° de séries comportent aussi des lettres en plus des chiffres !


----------



## Frank Hardy

Pourriez-vous me clarifier la différence entre Nombre et Numéro?
Merci en avance.
Frank


----------



## pripri68

Bien souvent les deux signifient la meme chose.
Mais on emploie plus souvent *nombre* pour un chiffre à 2 numéros ex : 10, 11 ou +
et numéro pour un seul chiffre : 1, 2 , 3 ......9

+++


----------



## ritam

Il faut d'abord expliquer ce qu'est un chiffre (0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9). Un nombre est constitué d'au moins 2 chiffres (10, 657, 145620...). Un numéro englobe chiffres et nombres.


----------



## tie-break

Voici un exemple qui montre une différence :

_"Le *nombre* de téléphones mobiles ayant des *numéros* de téléphone qui se ressemblent est énorme."_


----------



## Grop

Selon moi un nombre sert à compter, à dénombrer des choses: si je dis qu'il y a 7 jours dans une semaine, c'est un nombre (d'un seul chiffre, mais un nombre quand même) et pas un numero.

Un numero ne sert pas à compter: c'est un identifiant composé de chiffres. Un numero de téléphone identifie la destination ou l'origine d'un appel, et ne représente aucun nombre.


----------



## ritam

Grop, je ne suis pas d'accord sur le fait de dire que 7 est un nombre, puisqu'on m'a appris dès le CP que c'était un chiffre et qu'il fallait appeler un chou un chou...en revanche Grop j'aime bien ta définition de numéro, et au final c'est le principal!


----------



## Agnès E.

Si justement, ritam, Grop a parfaitement raison : 7 est un nombre à un chiffre, c'est-à-dire un nombre comprenant seulement une unité (pas de dizaine), et qui s'écrit à l'aide d'un seul chiffre : le 7.


----------



## tie-break

est-ce qu'on peut commencer une phrase par un numéro suivi d'un verbe? 

par exemple:
_7 est le nombre de jours qui forment une semaine_


----------



## Agnès E.

Bien sûr Stefano, cela ne pose aucun problème (mais ici il s'agit d'un nombre, pas d'un numéro   ).
On pourrait le faire, par exemple, à la suite d'une question :

- Mais que veut dire ce 7, dans le tableau numéro 2 de la page 3 ?
- 7 est le nombre de jours, alors que 25 est le nombre d'heures et 4 le nombre de personnes.


----------



## languagemaster

Allors, moi je donne des cours de la langue francaise et il me faut distinguer correctement quelle est la diference entre un nombre et un numero?

Merci.  

Par example si j´ecrit des nombres sur le tableau et je lui dis....

Quel est ce nombre-ci...  Est-ce que ca c´est correct?

[…]

Merci


----------



## Laurier-tin

Bonjour Languagemaster,

En français, un "chiffre" est un nombre compris entre 0 et 9. Exemple : 5
Un nombre est composé de plusieurs chiffres. Exemple : 43

*Cf. Le Petit Robert*; CHIFFRE : n.m. Chacun des caractères qui représentent les nombres. (Les chiffres arabes: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 0)

J'espère que j'ai répondu à ta question,
Laurier-tin


----------



## coup de pouce

Il reste le problème de _nombre_ et de _numéro_ qui se traduisent tous les deux par _number_ en anglais.

Un nombre est le résultat du compte de plusieurs objets.
Ex: Le nombre de personnes présentes à la manifestation n'est pas connu.

Un numéro est une suite de chiffres attribuée à un objet pour indiquer sa place dans une série.
Ex: Un numéro de plaque d'imatriculation, de téléphone, de place dans un avion, etc

Dans ton exemple,

Si il s'agit d'une suite de chiffres, tu pourras dire _nombre_ ou _numéro_
_Ex: Ils étaient au nombre de 13_
_Ex: Il n'a pas voulu s'asseoir parce que sa place portait le numéro 13_

Si il ne s'agit que d'un seul chiffre, tu as le choix entre nombre, numéro ou chiffre
Ex: Il a tracé le chiffre 7 sur le sol.
...
J'anticipe ta prochaine question:
"Il a tracé 77, en chiffres, sur le sol."


----------



## budnorbrier

Si je veux dire "Dans les textos, les mots sont souvent remplacé par les nombres." Est-ce que j'utilise "nombre" ou "numéro"? Je pense que c'est "nombre", mais je ne suis pas sûre.


----------



## Marc81

En l'occurrence, je dirais plutôt par des chiffres (par opposition aux lettres).
Ex : cassette : K7 (lettre K, chiffre 7).


----------



## ataraxy3

Bonjour!

Est-ce que un meilleur titre pour la catégorie des (ou "de" -? je ne suis pas sûre) chiffres/nombres/numéros sera "Les Numéros" ou "Les Nombres"? Quel est le plus général?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

Le terme le plus général est _nombre_ étant donné que tous les numéros sont aussi des nombres alors que le contraire n'est pas vrai.

On emploie en fait _numéro_ chaque fois qu'il n'est *pas* question d'une *quantité*, mais d'un *identifiant* : _numéro de téléphone, numéro de plaque d'immatriculation, numéro de compte bancaire, numéro de dossard, numéro de rue_, etc.

Quant à la différence entre un chiffre et un nombre, on peut dire que les _chiffres_ sont aux _nombres_ ce que les _lettres_ sont aux _mots_ : ils en sont les constituants graphiques.

_129_ = *nombre* écrit (en base 10) avec les *chiffres* _1_, _2_ et _9
mur_ = *mot* écrit avec les *lettres* _M_, _U_ et _R

5_ = *nombre* (p. ex. dans _2 + 3 = 5_) écrit (en base 10) avec le *chiffre* _5
y_ = *mot* (p. ex. dans _il y a_) écrit avec la *lettre* _Y_


----------



## airinargent

Bonjour,
Vous allez faire un tirage au sort et vous dites aux participants: "choisissez un numéro entre 1 et 15 par exemple" ou c'est "choisissez un nombre entre 1 et 15"? Quand employer nombre et numéro?
Merci d'avance


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,

_numéro_ implique que les _nombres_ à choisir font partie d'une série, d'un classement.
Si les participants doivent choisir un nombre sur une liste préétablie, ou choisir une carte parmi quinze (sur lesquelles est inscrit un nombre entre 1 et 15), _numéro_ sera le meilleur choix même si _nombre_ n'est pas incorrect.
Si les participants doivent choisir un nombre mentalement, "dans leur tête", c'est _nombre_ qui conviendra.
[…]


----------



## snarkhunter

airinargent said:


> Quand employer nombre et numéro?


Bonjour,

Je serais tenté de répondre :

- "nombre" lorsque le choix est abstrait (c'est un choix "intellectuel", qui ne s'appuie sur aucun objet physique)

- "numéro" dans le cas contraire, c'est-à-dire lorsque le nombre est représenté sur un objet (comme pour un tirage du loto, par exemple)


----------



## zapspan

Je vois qu'il y a beaucoup de commentaires très utiles dans ce fil, et je comprends bien le mot "chiffre" (je pense), mais je ne trouve pas vraiment la réponse à la question posée par Languagemaster.  Si on a écrit "23", "67", etc. au tableau (ou dans un examen),  est-ce qu'on demande aux étudiants d'identifier les numéros ou les nombres écrits au tableau?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## SergueiL

Ce sont des nombres, à moins que la personne qui les a inscrits au tableau ne précise qu’ils sont extraits d’une série.


----------



## zapspan

Merci beaucoup, SergueiL.  Et qu'est-ce que tu penses de "Les nombres supérieurs à 30" comme titre pour un polycopié qui sert à expliquer comment on dit des nombres tels que "68", "93", etc.?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est bien _nombre_ qui convient dans ce cas.


----------



## zapspan

Merci, Maître Capello.


----------

